# 5 Bucks in My Flower Garden!



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

5 bucks in my flower garden; amazing.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

It seems the herd has been increasing up there.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

So did you poach those bucks or did you purchase a OTC tag for them?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> So did you poach those bucks or did you purchase a OTC tag for them?


He paid $10 for the tag.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, you are lucky, I only had one buck in my garden.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

bowgy said:


> Wow, you are lucky, I only had one buck in my garden.


Toad!


----------

